# PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009


----------



## Masterwana (1. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Der Thermaltake Spinq sieht mal interessant aus mit seinem Radiallüfter bin mal auf ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Preylord (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Dito,das Ding erinnert mich an Muttis Fleischwolf 
Aber das er was taugt glaub ich weniger...genauso wie das Royal Teil
von Asus...sieht Cool aus...das war´s aber vermutlich auch schon...
Dieses Flex Ding wirkt da schon interessanter 

mfg


----------



## MeisterIsgaroth (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Der Zalmann 9900 ist doch ebenfalls 1366 kompatibel. Ich frage mich, warum der nicht mit im Testfeld ist.


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Optisch bleiben Asus Kühler einfach Pott hässlich.
->die Kühlleistung war auch nicht ihre beste Disziplin


----------



## xbasti07x (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Kommt die PCGH immer am 8ten oder is das nur einmal weil da der nda vom Phenom ENDLICH aufgelöst wird und wir gleich am ersten Tag einen super geilen Test lesen dürfen


----------



## crooper (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



xbasti07x schrieb:


> Kommt die PCGH immer am 8ten oder is das nur einmal weil da der nda vom Phenom ENDLICH aufgelöst wird und wir gleich am ersten Tag einen super geilen Test lesen dürfen



Leider nicht! Die PCGH kommt in der Regel immer am ersten Mittwoch im Monat raus.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Müssen Abonennten eigentlich auch bis zum 8 Januar auf die PCGH warten?

Manche Kühler sind aber wirklich hässlich!


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

ich meine mich zu erinnern, von einem der redakteure gelesen zu haben, die pcgh erschiene am 7.1.08... INCL. DER PHENOM 2-BENCHMARKS!


----------



## Uziflator (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> ich meine mich zu erinnern, von einem der redakteure gelesen zu haben, die pcgh erschiene am 7.1.08... INCL. DER PHENOM 2-BENCHMARKS!



Naja, Abonennten bekommen sie normalerweiße schon am Samstag,daher meine Frage.


----------



## AMDSpider (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Nicht das ich für antike Luftkühltechnologien viel übrig hätte (technisch zu simpel, zu laut und zu staubig), aber der Thermaltake Spinq und dieser Xigmatec Dark Knight sehen sehr gut aus. 
Schönes Design ist sehr wichtig, denn schliesslich will man einen schönen Kühlkörper der das Auge erfreut, wenn man durch die Seitenscheibe in den PC rein guckt.
Hässliche Klotze mit simplen Kühlrippen sind optisch einfach out, denn ein schöner Kühler setzt einem  Phenom II erst so richtig die Krone auf und ist das Tüpfelchen auf dem i.

Die Kühlleistung dürfte bei all diesen Kühlern mit soviel Kühlrippenfläche sowieso ganz gut sein, nur der Propeller sollte nicht unbedingt an die 12 Volt Leitung vom Mainboard gehängt werden - die CPU überhitzt auch ohne Staubsaugerlärm nicht, ein bisschen Lüftersteuerung sollte schon sein.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
Hoffentlich sind da nicht so viele Risse drin wie im letzten Heft


----------



## Blackdeamon (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Normalerweise kommt die erste Ausgabe am 1. Mittwoch der vieleicht is am 7.1.09 ein Feiertag. Laut Ausgabe 01/09 soll sie am 7.1.09 herauskommen.


----------



## FloW^^ (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

7.1. is doch kein feiertag Oo
da sind überall die ferien um und schule/studium gehen weiter. (zumindest in der pfalz)


----------



## Progs-ID (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Der 2PCOM PS1284 ähnelt ein wenig dem AC Freezer 64 Pro. Ansonsten lasse ich mich mal überraschen, was der Test so aussagt.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



Blackdeamon schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt die erste Ausgabe am 1. Mittwoch der vieleicht is am 7.1.09 ein Feiertag. Laut Ausgabe 01/09 soll sie am 7.1.09 herauskommen.



Das geht mir am *** vorbei ob sie jetz dienstag oder donerstag erscheint(normaler weiße der 1 Mittwich im MOnat)ich hät gern gewusst ob abonennten, sie wie gewohnt früher erhalten.


----------



## winnigorny1 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Was ist denn am Zalman CNPS 9900 LED neu? Ihr hinkt hier aber der zeit arg hinterher. Den habe ich seit über 2 Jahren in meinen Rechnern verbaut!!


----------



## Caldion (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Was würdet ihr mir für den Q6600 INtel CPU Kühler Empfehlen Mainboars ist ASUS P5Q Deluxe?

mfg


----------



## cyco99 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Gibt es auch schon einen günstiges Modell von Arctic Cooling? Den meisten Leuten dürfte das reichen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



winnigorny1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Zalman CNPS 9900 LED neu? Ihr hinkt hier aber der zeit arg hinterher. Den habe ich seit über 2 Jahren in meinen Rechnern verbaut!!



zb dass der lüfter jetzt in die mitte des Kühlkörpers gewandert ist, und dass die heatpipes etwas optimiert wurden, die kühlleistung sollte sich dadurch natürlich etwas verbesseren. 

Dass das Konzept von Zalman immer noch aufgeht hat man die letzten 2 jahre mit dem 9700 gesehen.

MFG


----------



## Puffer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



winnigorny1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Zalman CNPS 9900 LED neu? Ihr hinkt hier aber der zeit arg hinterher. Den habe ich seit über 2 Jahren in meinen Rechnern verbaut!!



Du meinst wohl den 9700! 

Ist das von Noctua ne spezielle Version? Für die normale kann man sich doch kostenlos nen Montagekit bestellen...


----------



## Rainbowworrior (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Hi,
ich kann den Noctua für den Core i7 nur empfehlen.
Hab Ihn heute montiert und bin sehr zufrieden.
Hatte erst den Boxed Kühler von Intel , der sich im Verhältnis zu seinen Vorgängern schon gebessert hat (Lautsstärke).
Von der Kühlleistung war ich nicht begeistert, ca.55°C im Idle mit dem Core i7 920 ungetaktet.
Mit dem Noctua sind es laut CoreTemp nur noch 31°C im Idle.Is doch schon mal ein Unterschied.Und schön leise ist er auch.
Hab mir die "Spezial Edition" geholt mit Leitpaste und 2. Lüfter.Top Verarbeitung und kinderleichte Montage 

Achso.... gesundes neues,Jahr noch


----------



## Michisauer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Bei mir schnurrt auf einem E6750 ein CNPs9700LED  gesteuert über Speedfan.
Im Idle komm ich da runter auf 40° (nach 3 Stunden ausgiebigen zockens) bei nur 1000Umdrehungen. Unter Last hab ich maximal 53° bei 2500 Umdrehungen.
Ps: Der is auf 3,2 GHZ übertaktet. Und mein Gehäuse is eher schlecht als Recht durchlüftet.


Dementsprechend kann ich die  CNPS-Serie von Zalman nur empfehlen. Vorher war ein Vollkupfer-Kesselkühler auf dem Prozzi (von LC-Power, nie wieder Kühler von denen, aber die Netzteile sind schon in Ordnung) da hat ich im Idle schon knapp 53°.


----------



## Hugo78 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



Michisauer schrieb:


> Unter Last hab ich maximal 53° bei 2500 Umdrehungen.


2500rpm sind aber alles andere als leise.
Auf meinem Noctua NH-U12P dreht ein S-Flex Lüfter, unhörbar mit 800rpm, zu jeder Zeit und kommt nicht höher als 55°C (Prime 1h test).
C2D8200@3,2Ghz.


----------



## TAZ (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Der 2PCOM PS1284 ähnelt ein wenig dem AC Freezer 64 Pro. Ansonsten lasse ich mich mal überraschen, was der Test so aussagt.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht, der Kühler von AC hat eine Heatpipe weniger und eine komplett andere Form der Finnen und eine andere Lüfteraufhängung. Insofern ähneln sie sich nicht mehr als alle anderen Kühler auch.

@Redaktion
Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn ihr auch gleich den AC Freezer Xtreme getestet hättet. Der Kühler ist nämlich sehr attraktiv aufgrund seines relativ niedrigen Preises.


----------



## Eggcake (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> 2500rpm sind aber alles andere als leise.
> Auf meinem Noctua NH-U12P dreht ein S-Flex Lüfter, unhörbar mit 800rpm, zu jeder Zeit und kommt nicht höher als 55°C (Prime 1h test).
> C2D8200@3,2Ghz.



Vergleich mal nicht Äpfel mit Birnen (8xxx vs. 6xxx & unterschiedlich grosse Lüfter denke ich)
Zudem regelt er ihn über Speedfan - wenn der über PWM geregelt wär, würde der niemals auf 2500rpm kommen...ausserdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 2500rpm verglichen mit 1500rpm unter Last nur noch etwa 1-3°C ausmachen. Von daher kann man sowas unmöglich als Negativpunkt auflisten, da der Nutzer frei wählen kann, ob er den Lüfter so hoch drehen lassen will oder nicht.
Wenn dein S-Flex 10'000rpm leisten könnte, wäre er dann plötzlich schlecht, weil er unter 10'000rpm so laut ist? Wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## master_of_schrott (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

an alle dies interessiert:

meine extended is grad gekommen


----------



## Caldion (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Hi ,

Ich stelle meien Frage nochmals und bitte euch mir zu antworten danke,

Also welchen CPU Kühler würdet ihr mir für den Q6600 Intel (G0( Stepping für OC, empfehlen ?

Preis ist egal oder biss 50 € sagen wir mal ... Faktoren sind mir egal nur sehr gut Kühlen soll er.

Mainboard: ASUS P5Q Deluxe
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano 
Netzteil: Thermaltake 550 Watt
CPU: Intel Q6600 (G0) Stepping 4 x 2,40 für OC gedacht.

mfg Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Sok4R (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



master_of_schrott schrieb:


> an alle dies interessiert:
> 
> meine extended is grad gekommen


ich hab die normale heut bekommen - zwar noch nicht ganz durchgelesen, aber eine Sache zum Video Special zu 100 Ausgaben PCGH: Der Ton ist teilweise viel zu leise. Ich hab den VLC bei 200% Ton und meine Boxen auf das dreifache wie sonst gedreht (hab sie normalerweise sehr leiste, ca 1/4 des Maximum) damit ich was verstehe. Gerade Thilo Beyer und Daniel Möllendorf sind fast nicht zu verstehen, Raphael Vötter ist so an der Grenze.


----------



## fosi1978 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



Sok4R schrieb:


> ich hab die normale heut bekommen - zwar noch nicht ganz durchgelesen, aber eine Sache zum Video Special zu 100 Ausgaben PCGH: Der Ton ist teilweise viel zu leise. Ich hab den VLC bei 200% Ton und meine Boxen auf das dreifache wie sonst gedreht (hab sie normalerweise sehr leiste, ca 1/4 des Maximum) damit ich was verstehe. Gerade Thilo Beyer und Daniel Möllendorf sind fast nicht zu verstehen, Raphael Vötter ist so an der Grenze.



Glaube das ist zweitrangig: Wie stehts mit Phenom II Tests ?


----------



## Sok4R (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



fosi1978 schrieb:


> Glaube das ist zweitrangig: Wie stehts mit Phenom II Tests ?


Großer Auchmacher, 20Seiten dazu. Reiht sich hinter der Core i7 ein und liefert sich ein erbittertes Duel mit dem Q5500 (Phemon2 X4 940BE [3Ghz, DDR2 1066]). Keiner von beiden Kann sich merklich vom anderen Absetzten, die Unterschiede sind in Spielen und Programmen marginal.


----------



## Deimhal (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Großes Lob an die Redakteure und Tester für den Phenom II Bericht.


----------



## fosi1978 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



Sok4R schrieb:


> Großer Auchmacher, 20Seiten dazu. Reiht sich hinter der Core i7 ein und liefert sich ein erbittertes Duel mit dem Q5500 (Phemon2 X4 940BE [3Ghz, DDR2 1066]). Keiner von beiden Kann sich merklich vom anderen Absetzten, die Unterschiede sind in Spielen und Programmen marginal.



Du meinst q9550 ? 

Manchmal bereue ich es kein Abo zu haben. Auf jeden Fall bin ich am Mittwoch morgen um 6 beim Zeitungshändler.


----------



## namoet (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*



fosi1978 schrieb:


> Du meinst q9550 ?
> 
> Manchmal bereue ich es kein Abo zu haben. Auf jeden Fall bin ich am Mittwoch morgen um 6 beim Zeitungshändler.



ja den meint er (natürlich). steht gut da, der phenomII, find ich . gute leistung zum angemessenen preis. wobei der core i7 920 auch sehr gute ergebnisse liefert. ist im test der beste.

zum abo: gibt geile prämien, da muss man eignetlich nicht lange überlegen, wenn man die pcgh regelmässig liest 

@topic: der zalman hat die beste kühlleistung und kommt sogar sehr nahe an ifx-14 ran. ist zwar auf 12v sehr laut , kann man aber auch mit weniger spannung sehr effizient nutzen. hätte ich von dem kühler nicht gedacht. rest im heft nachlesen


----------



## Alpa2 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: CPU-Kühler für Core 2, Core i7 und Phenom II im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2009*

Also ich würde dir Den Zahlmann 9700 LED oder den Groß Clockner Empfehlen ich habe beide und bin mit beiten recht zu frieden,und die Preise sind auch in ordnung,vieleicht noch den thermalright IFX-14
der hads trauf ist aber auch recht groß also braucht mann ein Grßes geheuse.Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------

